# Smackdown Spoilers 3/16



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Told ya so, Captain Obvious.

I even called Christian getting a title shot if The Ace Team wins.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kofi wins a match! :hb


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

David Otunga should always wrestle in his sweater vast and pants. He should never wrestle in wrestling trunks ever again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers*



Smith_Jensen said:


> David Otunga should always wrestle in his sweater vast and pants. He should never regular wrestle in wrestling trunks ever again.


It can be done.

Mean Street Poss were trail blazers and paved the way for future sweater vest wearing workers (such as David Otunga.. and.. others).


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

hmm why am i getting more and more cynical, and can see Teddy winning and not Johnny :S it all seems too straightforward atm!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> Benjamin Tucker ‏ @BTuckerTorch
> Hah. Bryan forces AJ into a tight dress, then makes out with her. Crowd chants "YES! YES! YES!"





> AJ has magically gone into wrestling gear. "YES" chants still going. Loving it. Fighting Nikki Bella. If she wins she gets a title match





> Benjamin Tucker ‏ @BTuckerTorch
> Bella interference, but AJ wins anyway. D Bry celebrates like he won the Superbowl. Average Diva match, except for a botched crossbody


Loooool @ Daniel bryan


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch

This guy is updating the spoilers as they come via Twitter.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ace's Team better win.
So Christian can get ONE MORE MATCH!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> hmm why am i getting more and more cynical, and can see Teddy winning and not Johnny :S it all seems too straightforward atm!


I really don't think Teddy Long will win. He's had a very long (no pun intended) run as the General Manager of SmackDown and it seems that WWE has been impressed with how John Laurinaitis has turned out since he became a regular character on television. Long's time has come and gone. Besides, there are much more interesting things to come out of Laurinaitis becoming GM of both shows than Long.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Surprised nobody posted these yet.
> 
> There was a Daniel Bryan and AJ segment. *Bryan said the dress AJ was wearing looked better on the mannequin*.


:lmao hilarious.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *2. A.J. (w/Daniel Bryan) defeated Brie Bella (w/Nikki). No one seems to know which Bella Twin wrestled the match. Does it matter? AJ won with a rollup.
> 
> *
> 
> Source: Pro Wrestling.net




I wonder if Daniel Bryan did his over-the-top "YES!YES!YES!" routine after AJ won like he did after Orton beat Barrett last month.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> I really don't think Teddy Long will win. He's had a very long (no pun intended) run as the General Manager of SmackDown and it seems that WWE has been impressed with how John Laurinaitis has turned out since he became a regular character on television. Long's time has come and gone. Besides, there are much more interesting things to come out of Laurinaitis becoming GM of both shows than Long.


oh i totally agree, i guess im just used to creative messing up decent storylines and endings!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds pretty good so far. Team Ace better be winning at WM.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Finally AJ has a match! And she won too

Chris Jericho vs Sheamus sounds terrific but I hate the fact that they're giving away their first match on free TV with a stupid finish (likely). WWE are doing that too much these days. First time matches should be special, especially big ones like that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *There was a Daniel Bryan and AJ segment. Bryan said the dress AJ was wearing looked better on the mannequin.*


And she should've said, yeah, kind of like how you have as much charisma as one.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> And she should've said, yeah, kind of like how you have as much charisma as one.


No she should of said "No it doesn't. I put this on Kelly Kelly and she looked horrible"


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> And she should've said, yeah, kind of like how you have as much charisma as one.


dunno what you're talking about. Daniel Bryan has been so good on the mic lately


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

YES!!!!! Christians winning at Extreme Rules again. 

Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2011

Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2012


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch/status/179741352140087298



> Here's Sheamus, talking about his aunt's goat cheese salad.


This is your RR winner, brehs


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> YES!!!!! Christians winning at Extreme Rules again.
> 
> Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2011
> 
> Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2012


ahh now i know spoilers are sketchy so i hope im proven wrong but he said title shot! not world title shot! knowing johnny character he will probably put him in a US title match against Santino


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

CC91 said:


> YES!!!!! Christians winning at Extreme Rules again.
> 
> Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2011
> 
> Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2012


I'd love to see that happen, but I'm not feeling confident. I think we are in for quite a lengthy and strong Sheamus WHC reign after WrestleMania. Christian may end up as Sheamus' opponent at some point, perhaps at Over the Limit or at some time over the summer, but probably just to put him over. Still, there's always the possibility of Christian stealing the title with the help of Johnny L.

Or, if he gets drafted to RAW, maybe Christian will get a match with CM Punk for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmm, Tag-Title Match seems alot less likely for 'Mania now. Bummer. Perhaps they'll have one as the pre-show dark match...


----------



## Drylenz36 (Jun 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


> YES!!!!! Christians winning at Extreme Rules again.
> 
> Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2011
> 
> Not doing much around this time of year, then wins title at ER - 2012


Yes, Christian is sure to beat Sheamus at Extreme Rules.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Drylenz36 said:


> Yes, Christian is sure to beat Sheamus at Extreme Rules.


We can dream, can't we?!?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh cool they're already setting Christian to job to Sheamus after Sheamus wins the title.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

according to a guy on twitter Kane attacked Randy in the last couple of weeks because of their last match on smackdown and how kane was becoming weak and randy shook his hand well we can imagine the rest of the reason he stated since the guy reporting didn't say much 
anyway Kane vs Randy is set for WM28

Drew McIntyre squashed by Big show

sheamus interview

next mark henry vs yoshi tatsu

zack ryder youtube video asking teddy to get him on his team


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

And Bryan continues to be the best dude in wrestling. Bummer we have to put up with pale Batista as champ for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

daniel bryan is pure gold as usual


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

the fox said:


> according to a guy on twitter Kane attacked Randy in the last couple of weeks because of their last match on smackdown and how kane was becoming weak and randy shook his hand well we can imagine the rest of the reason he stated since the guy reporting didn't say much
> anyway Kane vs Randy is set for WM28
> 
> Drew McIntyre squashed by Big show
> ...


Yoshi Tatsu on my TV=epic win even thought he's going get squash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Christian gets a title shot if Ace's team wins....I guess Long's team wins then?

Nah, I'm sticking with Laurinaitis's team because we need the heels going over in a big match which feels like it's not gonna happen much at WM, especially in the big matches. Cena goes over, and yes they're booing him but he's still booked as a face, Taker goes over, obvious, Punk goes over, obvious, Sheamus goes over, obvious, it looks like it's obvious that Show is gonna beat Cody with the way the storyline is being built, so we really need some heel wins. Plus, Teddy is 64 years old and Johnny Ace has only been on tv for about 9 months, so it makes sense for the new character to win, and Johnny Ace actually feels like an important character on tv, whereas Teddy Long absolutely doesn't.

I would love to see Christian in the world title picture instead of Daniel Bryan but that simply isn't going to happen, so Christian will inevitably get his shot on the next SmackDown, lose and that'll be the end of it, rather than become a thing on PPV.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Oh cool they're already setting Christian to job to Sheamus after Sheamus wins the title.


The way I see it, that's only a good thing for Christian. I'd rather him be involved in a world title feud than not being on the show at all. I think he deserves to be in main event feuds and matches. Besides, if Christian ends up having a lasting affiliation with John Laurinaitis, he could possibly end up with the title again through some kind of screwy finish. I know that's not what everyone would like, but I'd just be happy to see him become a three-time World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

SharpshooterSmith said:


> The way I see it, that's only a good thing for Christian. I'd rather him be involved in a world title feud than not being on the show at all. I think he deserves to be in main event feuds and matches. Besides, if Christian ends up having a lasting affiliation with John Laurinaitis, he could possibly end up with the title again through some kind of screwy finish. I know that's not what everyone would like, but I'd just be happy to see him become a three-time World Heavyweight Champion.


Christian won't be getting the belt with Super Sheamus on SD.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Love how everyone expects Sheamus to win the title. *Daniel Bryan* will retain the title. Mark my words. 

Christian will turn face again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

He said title shot, so I have my fingers crossed that Punk retains and Jericho disapears and they don't drag this thing on for another month or two. (and I love Jericho, but this run just isn't doing anything for me).

CM Punk and Christian for the WWE title? Yeah Punk would go over, but think of the promo's people! Think of the match! 

but yeah, Christian will be up first for Sheamus (or I guess second, because I expect Bryan to use his re-match on a SD before Extreme Rules). Once Sheamus is done with Christian, I expect Del Rio or Ziggler to be next in line.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Honestly, post-WM, no one should be taking the belt off Sheamus for a good few months. But a Sheamus title run, feuding with Bryan, Christian and probably Rhodes at some point, sounds like a fun time.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That AJ/Bryan segment sounds fantastic.



Kentonbomb said:


> Love how everyone expects Sheamus to win the title. *Daniel Bryan* will retain the title. Mark my words.
> 
> Christian will turn face again.


I like your avatar. It's a shame Mahal isn't half as badass as he looks in it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> Love how everyone expects Sheamus to win the title. *Daniel Bryan* will retain the title. Mark my words.
> 
> Christian will turn face again.


Don't know about you, but #BOOTSTOFACES 

AJ won...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the Peep Show segment more than anything else - and it give me a reason to watch SmackDown for the first time in a while.

Also I couldn't help but notice they jobbed out my favorite divas to the most unconvincing diva in the company - in AJ. Which I understand why AJ needs a win, considering she hasn't had a match for months, and it further adds something to the Daniel Bryan/Sheamus feud. However, while AJ may not technically be a heel, she sides with a heel in Daniel Bryan, so wouldn't it make sense for to defeat a face opponent? Perhaps an irrelevant one that the crowd doesn't care about anyway, for example Kaitlyn would of been perfect for the role given their previous history. 

Cody Rhodes defeating The Great Khali will be one to witness. If there's one thing more unconvincing than AJ's presence as women's wrestler, it's the sight of Cody Rhodes believably defeating The Great Khali.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Kentonbomb said:


> Love how everyone expects Sheamus to win the title. *Daniel Bryan* will retain the title. Mark my words.
> 
> Christian will turn face again.


Not sure if serious...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So Christian gets a title shot if Ace's team wins....I guess Long's team wins then?
> 
> Nah, I'm sticking with Laurinaitis's team because we need the heels going over in a big match which feels like it's not gonna happen much at WM, especially in the big matches. Cena goes over, and yes they're booing him but he's still booked as a face, Taker goes over, obvious, Punk goes over, obvious, Sheamus goes over, obvious, it looks like it's obvious that Show is gonna beat Cody with the way the storyline is being built, so we really need some heel wins. Plus, Teddy is 64 years old and Johnny Ace has only been on tv for about 9 months, so it makes sense for the new character to win, and Johnny Ace actually feels like an important character on tv, whereas Teddy Long absolutely doesn't.
> 
> I would love to see Christian in the world title picture instead of Daniel Bryan but that simply isn't going to happen, so Christian will inevitably get his shot on the next SmackDown, lose and that'll be the end of it, rather than become a thing on PPV.


Yeah, i'm guessing we're getting Sheamus vs. Bryan vs. Christian in a triple threat at Extreme Rules, with Sheamus retaining obviously.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

from twitter
Jericho vs Sheamus who look injured and barely taking any bumps on his back is now on
Bryan is out with AJ to watch 
jericho is doing everything to work the match and protect Sheamus who look like he is having some sort of a back injury?


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

There's always the possibility that WWE pulls the swerve and has Daniel Bryan retain at WrestleMania. I wouldn't be totally against that. However, it seems like this is Sheamus' time. He won the Royal Rumble and then said that he would break the curse of the Royal Rumble winners losing at WrestleMania. Also, it just seems like a good way to make a new top face for SmackDown. I think Sheamus will get the win and hold the title for awhile.

As for those who say Christian will never win the World Heavyweight Championship while Sheamus has it, I can understand that. Hell, I agree with you, although I think he has a slight chance via a screwjob. To those who say that Christian will NEVER ever be the World Heavyweight Champion again, I'm not listening to you. Everyone said he would never win the world title, some even swore to it, yet he won it at Extreme Rules last year. Then, those same people said he would never get it again, swore to it even more, yet he won it at Money in the Bank. It could happen again.

Maybe I don't know exactly what will happen in the future, but neither do you.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

the fox said:


> from twitter
> Jericho vs Sheamus who look injured and barely taking any bumps on his back is now on
> Bryan is out with AJ to watch
> jericho is doing everything to work the match and protect Sheamus who look like he is having some sort of a back injury?


He cut his back pretty bad on the announce table last night on Raw. I'm surprised he's wrestling to be honest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

the fox said:


> from twitter
> Jericho vs Sheamus who look injured and barely taking any bumps on his back is now on
> Bryan is out with AJ to watch
> jericho is doing everything to work the match and protect Sheamus who look like he is having some sort of a back injury?


Must be some backlash from when he was thrown into the announce table.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

the fox said:


> from twitter
> Jericho vs Sheamus who look injured and barely taking any bumps on his back is now on
> Bryan is out with AJ to watch
> jericho is doing everything to work the match and protect Sheamus who look like he is having some sort of a back injury?


i guess its from the bump he took against ziggler last night, it did look nasty


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

> Bryan got himself a chair. AJ has to stand.


BAWSE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, didn't Sheamus get a gash last night? I guess it was worse than it looked.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

ecabney said:


> BAWSE




:lmao. I hope they keep this up even after DB loses the title. He's really the only reason to watch SD.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ecabney said:


> https://twitter.com/#!/BTuckerTorch/status/179741352140087298
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheamus is starting to sound like a geeky country bumpkin. He needs to relax it before people turn on him for being corny like they did to Cena.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

It's all a big swerve lol. Nobody sees this coming? AJ and Bryan are working us all. Bryan will announce the night after Wrestlemania that he loves AJ.

AJ is whipped by Bryan and she's going along with his devious plan. She'll screw Big Red out of the title at WM.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Sheamus needing to be protected what with his injuries and Cody limping after his match with Khali? Hopefully nothing serious for Rhodes and hope Sheamus can recover quickly. Jericho's one of the best to work with if you need to be safe. Consummate pro.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Yeah, didn't Sheamus get a gash last night? I guess it was worse than it looked.


And here I thought it was because of his pale ghostly skin that it looked that bad. Hope he can pull out a good match @ mania.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> And here I thought it was because of his pale ghostly skin that it looked that bad. Hope he can pull out a good match @ mania.


Me too. It would suck if the match became a five minute squash (that is if the WWE was planning on giving them a significant amount of time).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kentonbomb said:


> It's all a big swerve lol. Nobody sees this coming? AJ and Bryan are working us all. Bryan will announce the night after Wrestlemania that he loves AJ.
> 
> AJ is whipped by Bryan and she's going along with his devious plan. She'll screw Big Red out of the title at WM.


Ok, assuming that's true, then why didn't Jericho just win the Rumble? There was no reason to have Sheamus win the Rumble except that we absolutely need the Rumble winner to WIN this year at WrestleMania, and I realize you're against Bryan dropping the title, but WWE title or World title, the Rumble winner has to win. If he's going to lose, it stands to reason that they give it to the guy who's gonna be in the bigger match and the one that they're putting all the focus on.

Sheamus has Triple H wrapped around his finger and he didn't get all this build up through most of last year for nothing, whereas Bryan looks purely like a transitional champion, regardless of his fans thinking that he's better than Austin, or whatever stupid shit they're spewing about his title reign.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Post show dark segment. Booker T spinaroonie contest with Hornswoggle and Jinder Mahal. Booker and Hornswoggle both do spinaroonie's but Jinder doesn't want to. Booker persuades him to and he does in the end. Jinder gets carried away and starts moonwalking and doing the robot. Booker scissors kicks him and Hornswoggle gives him a tadpole splash.*

:lmao


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Post show dark segment. Booker T spinaroonie contest with Hornswoggle and Jinder Mahal. Booker and Hornswoggle both do spinaroonie's but Jinder doesn't want to. Booker persuades him to and he does in the end. Jinder gets carried away and starts moonwalking and doing the robot. Booker scissors kicks him and Hornswoggle gives him a tadpole splash.*
> 
> :lmao


LOL gutted we cant see this on TV!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Post show dark segment. Booker T spinaroonie contest with Hornswoggle and Jinder Mahal. Booker and Hornswoggle both do spinaroonie's but Jinder doesn't want to. Booker persuades him to and he does in the end. Jinder gets carried away and starts moonwalking and doing the robot. Booker scissors kicks him and Hornswoggle gives him a tadpole splash.*
> 
> :lmao


FUTURE WORLD CHAMPION JINDER MAHAL!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so now im hoping for team Johnny Ace to win. Christian vs Punk would be great. promo wise and match wise. Would be an amazing match to have at Extreme Rules


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Team Long

Santino, Kofi, R-Truth, Brodus, Ryder, Khali

Team Johnny

Christian, Henry, Otunga, Del Rio, The Miz, Ziggler

Does anyone think the above will be the team?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Team Long
> 
> Santino, Kofi, R-Truth, Brodus, Ryder, Khali
> 
> ...


Team Laurinaitis sounds right but replace Miz with Swagger. That's painful to say but since Miz didn't make it into Team Laurinaitis last night, I can't see them adding him. His entire angle is that he can't get on the Mania card. The only way I can see him getting into this match is if he takes somebody out.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Team Long
> 
> Santino, Kofi, R-Truth, Brodus, Ryder, Khali
> 
> ...


Replace Miz with Swagger and you're right on the money.

Miz had a match to get on Team Johnny on Monday and lost.

There is a reason why they brought Clay back just 2 weeks before Mania and I assume it's to be on Teddy's team.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, assuming that's true, then why didn't Jericho just win the Rumble? There was no reason to have Sheamus win the Rumble except that we absolutely need the Rumble winner to WIN this year at WrestleMania, and I realize you're against Bryan dropping the title, but WWE title or World title, the Rumble winner has to win. If he's going to lose, it stands to reason that they give it to the guy who's gonna be in the bigger match and the one that they're putting all the focus on.
> 
> Sheamus has Triple H wrapped around his finger and he didn't get all this build up through most of last year for nothing, whereas Bryan looks purely like a transitional champion, regardless of his fans thinking that he's better than Austin, or whatever stupid shit they're spewing about his title reign.


Again with the tired "Rumble winner _must_ win this year" argument? I think that maybe 10% of the fans would actually notice and 1% would care. Even if Sheamus loses, the prestige of winning the Royal Rumble will not be harmed in any way. 

And Daniel Bryan _is_ better than Austin - both in the ring and on the mic. The sooner you accept this fact the happier you'll be. (Ok now I'm just messing with you but I stand by my first point!)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Post show dark segment. Booker T spinaroonie contest with Hornswoggle and Jinder Mahal. Booker and Hornswoggle both do spinaroonie's but Jinder doesn't want to. Booker persuades him to and he does in the end. Jinder gets carried away and starts moonwalking and doing the robot. Booker scissors kicks him and Hornswoggle gives him a tadpole splash.*
> 
> :lmao


Why isn't Mahal half as entertaining as he sounds here?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Team Long
> 
> Santino, Kofi, R-Truth, Brodus, Ryder, Khali
> 
> ...


If Ziggles is on the team, then Swagger has to be on the team. Swagger is boss in multi man matches.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why isn't Mahal half as entertaining as he sounds here?


Because he's supposed to be a hateful foreign heel. If he started moonwalking and doing the robot during matches he'd probably be turned into a comedic face and I don't think WWE want that.

I agree he'd be far more entertaining like that though.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is the new Godfather. Also I see Cody Rhodes picked up a clean win against Khali, IMO Daniel Bryan should be picking up those wins right now, but Cody Rhodes is the most consistently pushed guy on the roster so it does not surprise me. Either way a win against Khali is kinda like the equivalent of pinning Jack Swagger now a days so it does not mean anything I guess.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Daniel Bryan is the new Godfather. Also I see Cody Rhodes picked up a clean win against Khali, IMO Daniel Bryan should be picking up those wins right now, but Cody Rhodes is the most consistently pushed guy on the roster so it does not surprise me. Either way a win against Khali is kinda like the equivalent of pinning Jack Swagger now a days so it does not mean anything I guess.


Cody Rhodes > Daniel Bryan. I know it, you know it, and most importantly, WWE knows it.

They should give D-Bryan a domestic abuse wife beater gimmick, have AJ come out with black eyes and shit. :troll.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> *Again with the tired "Rumble winner must win this year" argument? I think that maybe 10% of the fans would actually notice and 1% would care. Even if Sheamus loses, the prestige of winning the Royal Rumble will not be harmed in any way. *
> 
> And Daniel Bryan _is_ better than Austin - both in the ring and on the mic. The sooner you accept this fact the happier you'll be. (Ok now I'm just messing with you but I stand by my first point!)


Are you serious? Of course the RR will be harmed, what would be the point of being in the match if you win it but lose the title match? Sheamus has to end that streak.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Again with the tired "Rumble winner _must_ win this year" argument? I think that maybe 10% of the fans would actually notice and 1% would care. Even if Sheamus loses, the prestige of winning the Royal Rumble will not be harmed in any way.
> 
> And Daniel Bryan _is_ better than Austin - both in the ring and on the mic. The sooner you accept this fact the happier you'll be. (Ok now I'm just messing with you but I stand by my first point!)


10% of the fans would notice?  

If Sheamus loses, the Rumble is DONE. It's already been harmed by 4 straight losses, not to mention that last year it was the fucking OPENER, and it's never the main event anymore. Hell, this year, Jericho got a bigger match at WM than Sheamus did by winning a fucking random battle royale on Raw, and you think the Rumble is gonna retain any "prestige"? The Rumble is becoming just another title shot, it's almost King Of The Ring-esque, at this point, it's starting to mean nothing, and with 5 straight losses, something unheard of for any type of title shot method in the WWE, Rumble or otherwise, it'll definately be at that point.

I can't speak for anybody else, but if Sheamus loses, I will definately not order the Rumble next year, under ANY circumstances, and I'm willing to bet I'm not the only one here with that view, since I've heard the argument before.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Cody Rhodes > Daniel Bryan*. I know it, you know it, and most importantly, WWE knows it.
> 
> They should give D-Bryan a domestic abuse wife beater gimmick, have AJ come out with black eyes and shit. :troll.


They will soon enough discover the real truth about that inequality. You and me both know and soon WWE will know.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Cody Rhodes > Daniel Bryan. I know it, you know it, and most importantly, WWE knows it.*
> They should give D-Bryan a domestic abuse wife beater gimmick, have AJ come out with black eyes and shit. :troll.


Is that why he won the MITB in the same match as cody last year and would have won the title as a face going over mark henry at wrestlemania if henry didn't go down with an injury?

Is that why they gave him the world title within his first 2 years of the company, when cody has been here for 5? 

In wwe Bryan >>>>>>>> Cody and wwe knows it for damn sure. Watch and see how wrestlemania plays out and you'll understand why.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 10% of the fans would notice?
> 
> If Sheamus loses, the Rumble is DONE. It's already been harmed by 4 straight losses, not to mention that last year it was the fucking OPENER, and it's never the main event anymore. Hell, this year, Jericho got a bigger match at WM than Sheamus did by winning a fucking random battle royale on Raw, and you think the Rumble is gonna retain any "prestige"? The Rumble is becoming just another title shot, it's almost King Of The Ring-esque, at this point, it's starting to mean nothing, and with 5 straight losses, something unheard of for any type of title shot method in the WWE, Rumble or otherwise, it'll definately be at that point.
> 
> I can't speak for anybody else, but if Sheamus loses, I will definately not order the Rumble next year, under ANY circumstances, and I'm willing to bet I'm not the only one here with that view, since I've heard the argument before.


The thing is, _only you and 5 other people care that much_. I agree that it was a huge mistake to kick off Wrestlemania with the ADR/Edge match last year but the Rumble winner still always gets his title shot at the biggest event of the year. Hell, even getting on the card is a big deal these days. 

Also winning the Rumble is still an indication that the powers that be have big plans. ADR won the Rumble and although he lost at WM he still ended the year as a MITB winner and a 2 time champion. They don't just hand it to anyone. Name a single Royal Rumble winner that didn't end up having a stellar career. 

Checkmate.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

They both play different characters, Daniel Bryan is a guy who cashed in MITB cheaply and does what ever it takes to win. Cody Rhodes is the young IC Champion who probably won't need MITB. Right now Bryan has had more success than Cody Rhodes, but Cody will eventually get there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree that Sheamus has to win. Him losing would be as stupid as TNA having Roode lose at BFG. However, if Daniel Bryan wins at WM, I wouldn't complain. In fact, I would rub it in people's faces until I got banned.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Told ya so, Captain Obvious.
> 
> I even called Christian getting a title shot if The Ace Team wins.


I'll give credit where it's due, you were right. But I'm very skeptical that Christian will get a WHC title match within the next year. It just doesn't make sense with how they were booking Christian. He isn't going from jobbing excessively to Sheamus to holding a world title. Either this is a guarentee that Team Laurinaitis loses or they will spin it and say that he gets a midcard title shot. Either way, WWE went with the most obvious storyline and I don't see it benefitting Christian.

But I hope The Peep Show becomes a weekly thing. Smackdown needs it and it'll keep him on camera, especially since he's not wrestling.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Is that why he won the MITB in the same match as cody last year and would have won the title as a face going over mark henry at wrestlemania if henry didn't go down with an injury?
> 
> Is that why they gave him the world title within his first 2 years of the company, when cody has been here for 5?
> 
> In wwe Bryan >>>>>>>> Cody and wwe knows it for damn sure. Watch and see how wrestlemania plays out and you'll understand why.


Cody will win far more World Titles and have an overall far better career than Bryan. It's pretty obvious by the way they have booked both over the last 12 months or so. Cody is also 4 years younger than Bryan and was a jobber for 4 of those 5 years.

Has Cody even gone a week without mic time over the last year? Bryan was dropped like a fly after he won the briefcase and jobbed to a pre "Barrage" jobber version of Wade Barrett.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

FINALLY. At least now Daniel Bryan has something over Sheamus for the time-being.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> ahh now i know spoilers are sketchy so i hope im proven wrong but he said title shot! not world title shot! knowing johnny character he will probably put him in a US title match against Santino


That's exactly how I read it too. Unless it's specifically said WHC title shot, creative has an out. They can literally give him a shot at any title since that is what was promised. I wouldn't be surprised if they stick him with the IC title once Rhodes is done with it. WWE is going to troll the Christian fans again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I agree that Sheamus has to win. Him losing would be as stupid as TNA having Roode lose at BFG. However, if Daniel Bryan wins at WM, I wouldn't complain. In fact, I would rub it in people's faces until I got banned.


:lmao this forum is gonna look funny post mania. But seriously, I agree with the Sheamus winning as well. DB is looking good, and I enjoy him with AJ, but it's obvious that that couple angle has run its course, at least I think. DB's title reign almost feels like Cody's Masked gimmick, sorta like it was given a fixed time limit according to how the angle is playing out.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Those spoilers look pretty bad...meh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> The thing is, _only you and 5 other people care that much_. I agree that it was a huge mistake to kick off Wrestlemania with the ADR/Edge match last year but the Rumble winner still always gets his title shot at the biggest event of the year. Hell, even getting on the card is a big deal these days.
> 
> Also winning the Rumble is still an indication that the powers that be have big plans. ADR won the Rumble and although he lost at WM he still ended the year as a MITB winner and a 2 time champion. *They don't just hand it to anyone*. Name a single Royal Rumble winner that didn't end up having a stellar career.
> 
> Checkmate.


YET.

Is that gonna continue to be the case, as people continue to lose, as people continue to open the fucking show. Barrett will never be the champion but he'll probably win the Rumble at this point, it's starting to fall that low. It's gonna become like a Beat The Clock challenge eventually if this shit keeps up. 

And yeah, they get their title shot at the biggest show of the year, but look at Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan on the card, it's FOURTH in terms of importance. In fact I dare even say it's 5'th considering this teams match seems to be getting more focus than it does.



dabossb said:


> Is that why he won the MITB in the same match as cody last year and *would have won the title as a face going over mark henry at wrestlemania if henry didn't go down with an injury*?
> 
> Is that why they gave him the world title within his first 2 years of the company, when cody has been here for 5?
> 
> In wwe Bryan >>>>>>>> Cody and wwe knows it for damn sure. Watch and see how wrestlemania plays out and you'll understand why.


You don't know that, not for certain. Nobody does except the WWE higher ups.

Dude, they gave Swagger a world title just after his very first year. Different circumstances but still, does that prove anything? Look where he is. WWE sees a lot more in Cody than Bryan. Yes, Cody's been here for 5 years and Bryan for 2 and Bryan's done more but when Bryan showed up he already had 10 years experience, Cody literally had to pick it up on the road. He's only been at the level he's at now for about a year, which is why he's suddenly been important over the last year and never before. It's almost like he's had 2 careers, the one he's had pre Dashing and the one he's had post Dashing. The reason Bryan won the MITB and not Cody is because Cody is getting a very slow burn push so that when he wins the title it MEANS something. That is a very seldom honor that the WWE hands out and he's going to be better off for it.

Cody is the next Randy Orton, as he continues to climb further and further up the ladder, he'll slowly progress into the most dominant heel in the company and eventually into a face, all before he's even 30, at least certainly the heel part of his long winded push. Obviously they know Bryan is a better wrestler but they also know that Ziggler is and that isn't helping him, Cody definately fits Vince's ideals for a wrestler better than Bryan does.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Cody will win far more World Titles and have an overall far better career than Bryan. It's pretty obvious by the way they have booked both over the last 12 months or so. Cody is also 4 years younger than Bryan and was a jobber for 4 of those 5 years.
> 
> Has Cody even gone a week without mic time over the last year? Bryan was dropped like a fly after he won the briefcase and jobbed to a pre "Barrage" jobber version of Wade Barrett.


At the end of the day all that matters is getting over.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> At the end of the day all that matters is getting over.


In the case of Rhodes and Bryan there's no point comparing the two haha. They're the 2 most over heels on the Smackdown roster.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> Jericho tries to get the crowd to chant "CM Drunk" to no avail.


:lmao


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Yet another Mahal-ess Smackdown. 


Does Jinder have to slap a bitch?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Daniel Bryan and AJ are golden :lmao

What a bunch of parasites those fans are they support CM Drunk 

Chris Jericho is the best in the world


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> In the case of Rhodes and Bryan there's no point comparing the two haha. They're the 2 most over heels on the Smackdown roster.


Umm...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Daniel Bryan and AJ are golden :lmao
> 
> What a bunch of parasites those fans are they support CM Drunk
> 
> Chris Jericho is the best in the world


Jericho is the best heel on the roster today. Nobody chanting CM drunk. Because for once the people actually want to support the face in a face vs Heel feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jericho is the best heel on the roster today. Nobody chanting CM drunk. Because for once the people actually want to support the face in a face vs Heel feud.


Or maybe because they know it just does more good to support Punk because he's the one who's gonna be here next year.

But I agree, he's the best heel on the roster but that doesn't matter because in this day and age, the best heels always get cheered and Jericho has never been an exception to that.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Umm...


I'm going by reports. Rhodes and Bryan are consistently listed as the 2 who get the most heat. Nothing against Henry. He gets cheered more these days haha.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I'm going by reports. Rhodes and Bryan are consistently listed as the 2 who get the most heat. Nothing against Henry. He gets cheered more these days haha.


Fair enough, the guy has a monstrous presence, it would be a chore not to cheer for him.

At the height of his monster heel run he was getting more heat than Bryan and Rhodes do combined though.

I hope they renew his push and he gets a shot at Sheamus after the fella is done squashing Christian and Bryan. Sheamus could win a long even rivalry with Henry and then Barrett could cash in his Money in the Bank, ahh if I booked WWE....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Fair enough, the guy has a monstrous presence, it would be a chore not to cheer for him.
> 
> At the height of his monster heel run he was getting more heat than Bryan and Rhodes do combined though.
> 
> I hope they renew his push and he gets a shot at Sheamus after the fella is done squashing Christian *and Bryan*. Sheamus could win a long even rivalry with Henry and then Barrett could cash in his Money in the Bank, ahh if I booked WWE....


I think Daniel Bryan will be drafted to RAW to start a program with Punk, well maybe. But I don't think they will kill of Daniel Bryans momentum that quick, I mean I wouldn't be surprised if they do, but I think he might get drafted to RAW.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

wow this show looks horrible.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think Daniel Bryan will be drafted to RAW to start a program with Punk, well maybe. But I don't think they will kill of Daniel Bryans momentum that quick, I mean I wouldn't be surprised if they do, but I think he might get drafted to RAW.


If Bryan goes to Raw, he'll become what Dolph Ziggler is right now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

el dandy said:


> If Bryan goes to Raw, he'll become what Dolph Ziggler is right now.


Maybe, but they do need heels on RAW, plus Daniel Bryan is sorta over, so they should not kill it too soon if at all and keep him consistent.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think Daniel Bryan will be drafted to RAW to start a program with Punk, well maybe.


I think that Bryan absolutely needs to remain on Smackdown. He's getting over as Smackdown's top heel and getting monster heat. If he moved over, he'd suffer the same fate of Del Rio (who wasn't nearly as over as he was), in that he'll get buried on the card and have a complete loss of momentum. 

Raw does need heels but they should move Christian, Rhodes, and if they need a third one Henry before they think about moving Bryan.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Maybe, but they do need heels on RAW, plus Daniel Bryan is sorta over, so they should not kill it too soon if at all and keep him consistent.


I don't think Bryan's the heel that will move over tbh. I reckon that will be Rhodes.


----------



## gatern (Mar 14, 2012)

Pretty sure Rhodes gets booed because he is extremely boring. Thats not a talented heel.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

my reaction to sheamus getting injured:

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I don't think Bryan's the heel that will move over tbh. I reckon that will be Rhodes.


Now that I think about it, Mark Henry might be the one to make the move to RAW. There is a card for May that I read and it is advertised as Mark Henry vs John Cena, so that might be in the works.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

> 4. Big Show DESTROYED Drew McIntyre.


why ??!! what the fucking wrong with this fucking stupid company ?!!

damn last week im happy cause drew starting win but after this fucking stupid Spoilers 

i hope drew contract expire soon & go to tna ^^

fuck you vince !


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait so when Big Show throws Dolph Ziggler into the announce table and doesn't even injure him, everyone shits on him. But when Dolph Ziggler throws Sheamus into the announce table and injures him (slighty) no one cares...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

bob1255 said:


> my reaction to sheamus cutting injured:
> 
> YES YES YES YES YES


im with you 

yes yes yes yes hes yes yes !!

finally super sheamus injured !!!

my boy daniel will win @ wm , sure ..

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes !!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Wait so when Big Show throws Dolph Ziggler into the announce table and doesn't even injure him, everyone shits on him. But when Dolph Ziggler throws Sheamus into the announce table and injures him (slighty) no one cares...


Because The Big Show is almost universally hated by the IWC, and has a bad reputation as of late for injuring Wade Barrett and giving Randy Orton a concussion in their match. In addition, Ziggler is one of most safest and professional workers and didn't intend to hurt Sheamus. It was also reported that Sheamus was having back problems at house shows before Ziggler threw him into the table.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't even know why they let Sheamus and Ziggler go with that spot, looked painful and you don't want to get an injury this close to Wrestlemania.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Now that I think about it, Mark Henry might be the one to make the move to RAW. There is a card for May that I read and it is advertised as Mark Henry vs John Cena, so that might be in the works.


You may have a point there. My thoughts on Rhodes were because of Santino being US Champion (I reckon he'll be on SD) and Rhodes fast running out of feuds on Smackdown. Mark Henry's definitely a good shout though because you mentioned the advertisement (I had no idea tbh) and he too is running out of fresh feuds on Smackdown.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> im with you
> 
> yes yes yes yes hes yes yes !!
> 
> ...


That's just sick guys c'mon,Sheamus and Bryan are friends irl.
Wishing for another human being to be injured just so Bryan win isn't moral at all.


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Only tuning in for Christian, shows looks rubbish as per usual with SD.

Remember when SD used to be the best weekly wrestling show on TV in 2009?

Then they raped it in the draft.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

urca said:


> That's just sick guys c'mon,Sheamus and Bryan are friends irl.
> Wishing for another human being to be injured just so Bryan win isn't moral at all.


in real life yes , in wrestling no !

so i want bryan beat the hell of super sheamus @ wm !

cause im sick of sheamus every week win win win ...etc !

i hope he gets injury for ever !


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So It's Orton vs Kane in a single match at Mania.........don't like it*


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

Medo said:


> *So It's Orton vs Kane in a single match at Mania.........don't like it*


yeah orton deserve better than this match !

why wwe dont add orton & kane in whc match ??!

fatal 4 way will be better


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler does not get had a go because he is a safer worker. Though I do agree it is a little hypocritical but he didn't fuck anywhere near as bad as big show did


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

skipping this weeks.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Orton v Kane definetly needs a stipulation added, otherwise that match is going to be seriously boring.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

el dandy said:


> *He said title shot*, so I have my fingers crossed that Punk retains and Jericho disapears and they don't drag this thing on for another month or two. (and I love Jericho, but this run just isn't doing anything for me).
> 
> CM Punk and Christian for the WWE title? Yeah Punk would go over, but think of the promo's people! Think of the match!
> 
> but yeah, Christian will be up first for Sheamus (or I guess second, because I expect Bryan to use his re-match on a SD before Extreme Rules). Once Sheamus is done with Christian, I expect Del Rio or Ziggler to be next in line.


According to WNW, Christian specifically asked for "One more match for the World Heavyweight Championship" to which Johnny agreed to.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Orton vs. Kane makes the whole WrestleMania card look weak, but SmackDown looks great other than having Kane around.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Orton and Kane should have been part of the WHC match from the beginning, well both the WHC match and this feud has been terrible.

And Does WWE have any plans on making us interested in Sheamus/Bryan? Low-card matches at WM's before have been built way better.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

fuck yeah peep show!
fuck yeah one more match!

now we're talking.


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Orton vs. Kane makes the whole WrestleMania card look weak, but SmackDown looks great other than having Kane around.


I know i'm going to get shouted down for being a Kane mark... but how does Orton vs Kane make the entire WM card weak? I can't grasp that logic at all...

Kane (whether you love or hate him) is one of the biggest stars in the last 15 years and still carries a lot of value in his name alone, even if the character has been watered down and Orton is one of the top guys. Pitting them against each other surely makes sense? Or would you rather them being hidden amongst the guys in the multi-man tag match?

This Mania's card is looking like one of the most stacked in years and I can't wait for it!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> why ??!! what the fucking wrong with this fucking stupid company ?!!
> 
> damn last week im happy cause drew starting win but after this fucking stupid Spoilers
> 
> ...


:kobe

Did you actually expect him to beat Big Show?

It would be like Heath Slater beating Sheamus.



gatern said:


> Pretty sure Rhodes gets booed because he is extremely boring. Thats not a talented heel.


Even if that is the case, does Vinny Mac know the difference?

Vickie Guerrero has been on television for about 4 years so I don't think he does. Heat is heat in his eyes. He'd kill for Del Rio to get "boring" heat.

And if you bore the crowd you're more likely to not evoke a response out of them at all, like when McIntyre was getting pushed, and what do you know, his pushed stopped.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

seancarleton77 said:


> *Orton vs. Kane makes the whole WrestleMania card look weak*, but SmackDown looks great other than having Kane around.


How on earth do you come to that conclusion? 

Whatever your feelings about either guy, the fact is, Orton is the number 2 face in the company (possibly no.3 now), and he's facing one of the most recognisable, veteran wrestlers the WWE has. 

If anything, this makes the lower/mid-card look stronger. 

Anyway, Smackdown looks pretty decent this week.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> According to WNW, Christian specifically asked for "One more match for the World Heavyweight Championship" to which Johnny agreed to.


Yeah, I noticed that. Other sources said he asked for a title shot, without clarification. Knowing Smackdown, it'll get edited out anyway. And as I wrote before, there's so many ways to get out of that. You can draft him over to Raw and he doesn't get a shot. Creative can forget about it. They can substitute titles. Or if they go through with it, they can have him lose in two minutes to whoever has the title. They haven't booked Christian well enough for me to think he actually has a shot as a title holder, especially with how they've built up Sheamus/Bryan.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Yeah, I noticed that. Other sources said he asked for a title shot, without clarification. Knowing Smackdown, it'll get edited out anyway. And as I wrote before, there's so many ways to get out of that. You can draft him over to Raw and he doesn't get a shot. Creative can forget about it. They can substitute titles. Or if they go through with it, they can have him lose in two minutes to whoever has the title. They haven't booked Christian well enough for me to think he actually has a shot as a title holder, especially with how they've built up Sheamus/Bryan.


Yeah, i can see a 2 minute squash match with Sheamus thats for sure!! like you i have no confidence at all in how theyre going to use him tbh Mind you, at least hes on TV again what are they doing with Del Rio? he worked house shows with Smackdown over a week ago yet hes not back in the ring on TV


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I can see Ace not giving Christian a title shot after becoming GM, leading to a face turn.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wasn't there something about Sheamus having some form of small(ish) injury in the last house show results? Maybe he had to be protected because of that. No doubt he was banged up after the table spot on RAW but maybe that made whatever injury he had before a bit more worse.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

What the Fuck is wrong with this company??? They had Drew win last week now he's back to being Squash-Jobber...Why WWE? So now the whole Teddy Long thing will be forgotten and now he's just gonna job again?? Fuck This Company!! I hope Drew Leaves and goes somewhere where he'll be used...(TNA)


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> What the Fuck is wrong with this company??? They had Drew win last week now he's back to being Squash-Jobber...Why WWE? So now the whole Teddy Long thing will be forgotten and now he's just gonna job again?? Fuck This Company!! I hope Drew Leaves and goes somewhere where he'll be used...(TNA)


im starting to believe that Drew has no future with the company; The whole situation with him atm makes no sense whatsoever! They may as well have not fired him and had him continue losing rather than get him heat by beating on the midget and then Show squashing him this week (i guess as retributon)

My ONLY sliver of hope is that when johnny tweeted about Drew he said that he would be the future of the company once teddy is gone so im hoping storyline wise that he is pushed once johnny is in control!! (but then why not put him on team johnny now???)

None if it makes sense at all!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

DoubleAwesome said:


> What the Fuck is wrong with this company??? They had Drew win last week now he's back to being Squash-Jobber...Why WWE? So now the whole Teddy Long thing will be forgotten and now he's just gonna job again?? Fuck This Company!! I hope Drew Leaves and goes somewhere where he'll be used...(TNA)


You're absolutely right. Drew should leave and go to TNA.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

DoubleAwesome said:


> What the Fuck is wrong with this company??? They had Drew win last week now he's back to being Squash-Jobber...Why WWE? So now the whole Teddy Long thing will be forgotten and now he's just gonna job again?? Fuck This Company!! I hope Drew Leaves and goes somewhere where he'll be used...(TNA)


yeah just what im talking about drew should leave 

this fucking stupid company & go to tna 

believe me if he go he will be main eventer ^^

but again fuck you vince !


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> yeah just what im talking about drew should leave
> 
> this fucking stupid company & go to tna
> 
> ...


I know right. Drew vs. Bobby Roode and Jeff Hardy feuds would be simply indescribable.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Well fuck, looks like they have no plan for McIntyre. (N)

Looks like a decent show though.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Good to see Drew getting buried like the no-talent guy he is.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ya we get to see Christian jobbing to Sheamus again in the future.Can't wait.


----------



## bob1255 (Feb 20, 2012)

urca said:


> That's just sick guys c'mon,Sheamus and Bryan are friends irl.
> Wishing for another human being to be injured just so Bryan win isn't moral at all.


oh dear, are you offended at the internet?
sheamus is a joke of a wrestler, inb4 smackdown ratings go up
anybody who likes sheamus because they dislike cena / orton are hypocrites...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Randy Orton comes out and calls Kane out. Kane comes to the stage and shows a video of them wrestling and shaking hands last year. Kane says that made him sick and weak. Closure will come at WrestleMania. Orton calls Kane to the ring but he won't come. The match is official for WrestleMania.


Wow that must be like the most random way to get a match why not try to find a better reason lol


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck off I dont want Drew in TNA!!

You people who dont watch it might but not me thanks! The guy bores me to death.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

bob1255 said:


> oh dear, are you offended at the internet?
> sheamus is a joke of a wrestler, inb4 smackdown ratings go up
> anybody who likes sheamus because they dislike cena / orton are hypocrites...


Offended?Nah.
Disgusted?Yup,big difference.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

drew mcintyre said:


> yeah just what im talking about drew should leave
> 
> this fucking stupid company & go to tna
> 
> ...


WWE jobber >>> The face of TNA.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WWE jobber >>> The face of TNA.


yep 
pretty much this


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Most of the matches on Smackdown just weren't long enough. Since Raw had decent length matches (for the most part), Smackdown had to compensate with stupidly short ones. I'm not sure that I'd call Drew's loss a "squash" (especially considering it was against Show), but it was over too quickly so they could feed Yoshi to Henry in a futile attempt to pretend like Henry is a threat to Cena next week.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Wow that must be like the most random way to get a match why not try to find a better reason lol


I totally agree. Have them have a Street Fight and think of a better Storyline. The world title match would've been better if Orton fought Bryan. have sheamus fight kane.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> I totally agree. Have them have a Street Fight and think of a better Storyline. The world title match would've been better if Orton fought Bryan. have sheamus fight kane.


Absurdity of it all. And the fact that Sheamus won the Royal Rumble match??


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So from this Orton/Kane thing we can take it that Kane's next target is Punk, right? In the return video for Kane they specifically showed Cena, Orton and Punk. Since this thing with Orton has started over something so retarded, I guess we're going to have Kane coming out to attack Punk, after he loses to Orton mind you, just like he lost to Cena, claiming that he's seeking vengeance because Punk accidentally pissed on his mask or something.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw Kane Vs Orton coming a mile away when Kane the night Henry destroyed went on about how he felt more human and latter that night he did the most human act possible and showed respect to another comepetitor by shaking hands with Orton Kane normally when he loses a match if he is still concious goes straight back on the attack and normally gets the shit kicked out of him again but shaking hands big no no so this all about Kane still finding that big red machine again if cole calls him the big red monster again i glue my ears over.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Wow that must be like the most random way to get a match why not try to find a better reason lol


Because creative doesn't care about Smackdown. As long as they go through the motions, they are happy.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> I totally agree. Have them have a Street Fight and think of a better Storyline. The world title match would've been better if Orton fought Bryan. have sheamus fight kane.


God no, Sheamus sells, Orton doesn't.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> God no, Sheamus sells, Orton doesn't.


Orton's one of the best sellers in WWE so I don't get where this is from. Maybe the Super-Orton crap people still believe.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> God no, Sheamus sells, Orton doesn't.


what? Sheamus is a no-selling asshole


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> God no, Sheamus sells, Orton doesn't.


Are you joking or just a blind hater?

Orton is a triffic seller, simply triffic.

:arry


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yes!!! Finally Christian gets in a WM match. About damn time too. It is no surprise that Big Show killed Drew in the ring. Happy that A.J Lee got the win on Smackdown this week. Of course Daniel Bryan would attack Sheamus.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Orton's one of the best sellers in WWE so I don't get where this is from. Maybe the Super-Orton crap people still believe.


Ignore them they use any bullshit as an excuse to bash the guy im not shocked they haven't picked on the colour of his fucking eyes.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Orton's one of the best sellers in WWE so I don't get where this is from. Maybe the Super-Orton crap people still believe.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Are you joking or just a blind hater?
> 
> Orton is a triffic seller, simply triffic.
> 
> :arry





ecabney said:


> what? Sheamus is a no-selling asshole


Do you guys...not watch Orton's matches (I wouldn't blame you if you didn't), he gives the heels very little offense, doesn't sell the long-term effects of any of their moves and whenever they attempt to build up momentum he cuts them off immediately. Bryan's first bad match as champ was against Orton, because Randy's timing is shit, he seems to be incapable of grasping the very simple concept of sympathy heat, if you let the heel beat the shit out of you people will be begging to see the face get his revenge. Orton shows zero vulnerability as a champ, Cena has his faults, but at least the man knows enough to let the heel get his offense in.

Sheamus actually sells quite well for a top-level babyface, yes he Hulks up and does the IRISH RAGE beatdowns, but he sells moves, he limps, he nurses injuries and allows heels to dominate him before making his comeback. Don't get the hate on Sheamus at all, he's got a good moveset, believable strikes, a surprising workrate and the ability to let better workers lead him around by the nose, the man is willing and capable of being carried.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Do you guys...not watch Orton's matches (I wouldn't blame you if you didn't), he gives the heels very little offense, doesn't sell the long-term effects of any of their moves and whenever they attempt to build up momentum he cuts them off immediately. Bryan's first bad match as champ was against Orton, because *Randy's timing is shit*, he seems to be incapable of grasping the very simple concept of sympathy heat, if you let the heel beat the shit out of you people will be begging to see the face get his revenge. *Orton shows zero vulnerability as a champ*, Cena has his faults, but at least the man knows enough to let the heel get his offense in.
> 
> Sheamus actually sells quite well for a top-level babyface, yes he Hulks up and does the IRISH RAGE beatdowns, but he sells moves, he limps, he nurses injuries and allows heels to dominate him before making his comeback. Don't get the hate on Sheamus at all, he's got a good moveset, believable strikes, a surprising workrate and the ability to let better workers lead him around by the nose, the man is willing and capable of being carried.


I have nothing against Sheamus. I like him. Good talent.

Now on Orton, firstly his timing's probably better than anyone else in WWE. I remember Bret Hart praising Orton and dubbing him the present-day 'Excellence of Execution'. You need pretty damn good timing for that. Second, Orton isn't champ so that argument isn't really relevant at this point. As for the momentum stuff, it's called back and forth and it's why Orton has great matches and has had so many in 2011. We see the same stuff with Cena and while he does it very well, Orton goes a different way because he can work the heel style too. So a lot of the momentum Orton cuts off is just back and forth. The same happens the other way around and it helps produce good matches. He's had good matches with Bryan, Sheamus, Rhodes, Ziggler, Kane, Big Show, Barrett, Henry, not to mention the series with Christian. This is all in the past year. Not to mention his very decent matches with Punk and a somehow watchable one with Khali of all people.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ill have to actually watch this one... cant really tell if its gonna be a good one


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

drew on twitter :

After suspending me, stripping me of my IC title, firing me twice and even deporting me...Teddy your f'n out!! #TeamLaurinaitis 


thoughts ??


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> drew on twitter :
> 
> After suspending me, stripping me of my IC title, firing me twice and even deporting me...Teddy your f'n out!! #TeamLaurinaitis
> 
> ...


I can't see him getting a spot tbh.

Otunga, Del Rio, Christian, Henry, Dolph and Swagger will be the team.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I can't see him getting a spot tbh.
> 
> Otunga, *Del Rio*, Christian, Henry, Dolph and Swagger will be the team.


That Del Rio thread suggested otherwise.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, Del Rio said he's not competing so there's still hope for Drew.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah, Del Rio said he's not competing so there's still hope for Drew.


What why? Del Rio is 100x better than Drew Boringtyre.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I can't see him getting a spot tbh.
> 
> Otunga, Del Rio, Christian, Henry, Dolph and Swagger will be the team.


replace Swagger with Drew.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> drew on twitter :
> 
> After suspending me, stripping me of my IC title, firing me twice and even deporting me...Teddy your f'n out!! #TeamLaurinaitis
> 
> ...


Deporting? So he's writing from overseas?

Otunga, Henry, Christian have been announced. Del Rio will get added. Ziggler is highly likely to get the 5th spot.

It's either Swagger or McIntyre for the last spot. It depends on where creative wants to go. But that doesn't mean that McIntyre doesn't try to interfere to give Team Laurinaitis the win.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Do you guys...not watch Orton's matches (I wouldn't blame you if you didn't), he gives the heels very little offense, doesn't sell the long-term effects of any of their moves and whenever they attempt to build up momentum he cuts them off immediately. Bryan's first bad match as champ was against Orton, because Randy's timing is shit, he seems to be incapable of grasping the very simple concept of sympathy heat, if you let the heel beat the shit out of you people will be begging to see the face get his revenge.


:lmao

orton being someone with bad timing has really gotta be the dumbest thing i've ever read on this forum.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Do you guys...not watch Orton's matches (I wouldn't blame you if you didn't), he gives the heels very little offense, doesn't sell the long-term effects of any of their moves and whenever they attempt to build up momentum he cuts them off immediately. Bryan's first bad match as champ was against Orton, because Randy's timing is shit, he seems to be incapable of grasping the very simple concept of sympathy heat, if you let the heel beat the shit out of you people will be begging to see the face get his revenge. Orton shows zero vulnerability as a champ, Cena has his faults, but at least the man knows enough to let the heel get his offense in.


We know your an Orton hater and all but please stop it fpalm. You really don't know what your talking about. Orton's one of the best wrestlers in the industry and his timing is great. His matches with Bryan have been good.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Deporting? So he's writing from overseas?
> 
> Otunga, Henry, Christian have been announced. Del Rio will get added. Ziggler is highly likely to get the 5th spot.
> 
> It's either Swagger or McIntyre for the last spot. It depends on where creative wants to go. But that doesn't mean that McIntyre doesn't try to interfere to give Team Laurinaitis the win.


He's talking about the time he got deported for real during the Teddy/Kofi/Matt Hardy angle. 

Del Rio said himself he's not wrestling at Mania so Drew even got a bigger chance to be in.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> replace Swagger with Drew.


Actually Del Rio claimed in a spanish interview that he won't be at Wrestlemania...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Phil5991 said:


> Actually Del Rio claimed in a spanish interview that he won't be at Wrestlemania...


Well he said that he might not be there, but yeah the fact that he has not showed up since EC could be an indicattor that he will not be at Wrestlemania.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Teddy Long said:


> Any superstar, and I don't care who they are, if they want a championship match, then they're going to have to earn it, and that's what's going to happen on my watch. If you want an opportunity, then you're going to have to earn it.


This is coming from the same guy that gave a title match via popularity contest.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Heel Bryan is the best thing going around in the WWE right now. It sucks that he's going to lose the title to that goof.:no:


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Well he said that he might not be there, but yeah the fact that he has not showed up since EC could be an indicattor that he will not be at Wrestlemania.


he's supposed to be announced next week. Of course he isn't gonna spoil it. Your boss told you you're supposed to be a surprise participant, you can't just go off telling people after that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> :lmao
> 
> orton being someone with bad timing has really gotta be the dumbest thing i've ever read on this forum.


That guy just seems to make up stuff to bash Orton with, i mean if people bothered to watch his father's matches you'd be surprised both their styles are the exact same. Are we gonna crap over Bob Orton with cries of "he can't wrestle" as well?

:no:


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I like Randy Orton, but Sheamus is the Royal Rumble winner and he must fight against one of the World Champions. Randy Orton could be great, and Sheamus VS Kane could be amazing, but that's not the case. Sheamus will be struggling for the World Heavyweight Champion in a match with another new talent(in the WWE) while Orton clashes with Kane, one of the most respected and hard-working veterans. I think it's fine. Orton is pretty young and will be in world title matches in the future, without any doubt. 

In fact I believe the Wrestlemania card is pretty strong at this point. Jericho VS Punk, Sheamus VS Bryan, Undertaker VS Triple H, The Rock VS Cena and Randy Orton VS Kane can be at least entertaining matches and have involved amazing talent, and the 6 vs 6 looks interesting too, and much more with the return of Christian and the possible return of Rey Mysterio and Alberto del Río. 

Great Wrestlemania in sight, I hope all the matches listed above last at least 10 minutes.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ the way Booker said The Miz when Cole brought him up during the AJ/Bella match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Despite the return of Christian, which got a nice cheer from the audience, it was a pretty substandard Smackdown.

Bryan is absolutely thriving in his heel character. It's a shame he's practically guarenteed to lose to Sheamus. 

Orton/Kane's WrestleMania match explanation was terrible. Even worse than the spoilers stated. They might as just have said they're fighting to get them on the card.

Christian's Peep Show needs to be a regular segment on Smackdown. It gets the crowd into storylines that they didn't care about otherwise. It's a much better way than some random cliche promo from two or more bickering stars and a tag match.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

great christian promo as excepted
good pop for him and even a one more match chant after insulting the people
bryan is great as a heel but he needs credible wins (too bad he is guaranteed to loose at mania)
other than that nothing special


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Despite the return of Christian, which got a nice cheer from the audience, it was a pretty substandard Smackdown.
> 
> Bryan is absolutely thriving in his heel character. It's a shame he's practically guarenteed to lose to Sheamus.
> 
> ...


I thought it was pretty good. The main-event was good. Bryan is getting better and better. They're finally using AJ appropriately. Cody beat Khali clean which is great for his credibility. There weren't any bad segments in my opinion. I always enjoy Smackdown.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Definition of being over?

When WWE's new superman Sheamus and Chris f'n Jericho is having an awesome match, and one part of the crowd is still chanting "Daniel Bryan" and the other part chants "Sucks" - while DB is just sitting nonchalantly on a chair.

Bryan undeniably has something special about him


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did they put dubbed boo's AND cheers in for Christian's entrance?!

Whatever, CC is back and I love it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> good pop for him and even a one more match chant after insulting the people


At this point, there's absolutely nothing Christian can do to get sustained boos. He's reached the point where he'll never be a hated heel. Which is probably why creative brought the Peep Show back as a heel character when they resisted before.

Dubbed boos/cheers for Christian were done to sell the concept of a heel character on a face like talk show concept so that the audience got it.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Liked the Christian segment, Daniel Bryan is getting better by the week. Anyone still claiming he is boring etc is just blindly hating, his booking and performance has been excellent. Mcintyre.....just .....I just don't know what they are playing at here. Good smackdown overall


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan was absolute GOLD on this show. The backstage segment with AJ and his actions before, during and after AJ's match were just so hilarious.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

lucky Bryan got to make out with AJ


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The Kane and Orton story is so damn weak, "I shook your hand and I shouldnt have" WHAT A HEATED RIVALRY!

The last 20 mins were great. Jerihco's promo was fantastic and successfully linked his teasing of Punk and his fathers relationship with the best in the world motif logically and yeah, as JR would say, "buisness is about to pickup" with this feud.

The Sheamus V Jericho match was a very good tv match and as someone posted above, when a crowd is chanting someone who isnt involved in a match which involves a big star like Jericho and WWE's new superman Sheamus, that certain someone is going places.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*THIS WEEK'S SMACKDOWN IN FULL*


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Loved Bryan during this show, I hope this continues after Wrestlemania when he isn't the champion.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh and Daniel Bryan's fucking winning at Mania.

They have invested way too mcuh into his character and have made Sheamus out to be too strong that DB will get a sneak win.

I was right when I said DB was walking into mania as champ when most other people thought it would be Barrett or Orton. I will be right again. YES YES YES!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> Oh and Daniel Bryan's fucking winning at Mania.
> 
> They have invested way too mcuh into his character and have made Sheamus out to be too strong that DB will get a sneak win.
> 
> I was right when I said DB was walking into mania as champ when most other people thought it would be Barrett or Orton. I will be right again. YES YES YES!


No he isn't. The only possible reason Sheamus won the Rumble is because they realize for the Rumble to remain a huge event the winner MUST win at Mania this year. Why else would they give it Sheamus? a guy that was directionless for about 6 months. If they were prepared to allow the Rumble winner to lose at Mania again then Chris Jericho would have won it. Sheamus is winning the Title at Wrestlemania NAILED THE FUCK ON. If he doesn't I don't think I'll be able to take the Rumble seriously anymore.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Smackdown Review 
aka 
Teddy Long is an evil man. Support Team Johnny!*​
As I watched today's episode of Smackdown on YT, I've realized that Teddy Long is an evil man. Christian made his return to Smackdown and was meet with disrespect from Teddy Long. Christian is a 2x WHC and Teddy Long looked him up and down like he was a piece of shit. Teddy then went on to say that when he becomes King of both brands that anyone who "annoys" him with not receive title shots. So basically, if a wrestling doesn't suck up and kiss his ass they will be punished to the full extent of Teddy Long's abilities.

After berating the innocent Christian, Teddy Long makes a match between Kofi and David Otunga. He didn't even allow for Otunga to put on his gear. Otunga had to wrestle in his slacks. The poor man didn't even have time to stretch out. He could have been seriously injured.

Oh, and let's not forget all the things he has done to Drew McIntyre. For months Teddy tortured this man, prolonging his suffering as much as possible. Drew trained for nearly half his life to become a WWE superstar. Being a sports entertainer might be the only thing he knows to do, and yet Teddy wanted to take that away from him. He already lost his wife and Teddy wanted to take away his job, too.

So not only has Teddy Long created unsafe enviroment, i.e. Otunga, but he has also created a culture where if you don't worship him like the god he thinks he is then he will punish you severely. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if Aksana is only with him because she feels forced to do so or she would lose her job.

Support Team Johnny. He is the only man that can stop Teddy 'Kony' Long.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Isnt Ace the same guy that turns down actual talented female indy wrestlers because as i quote "If you arent fit for Playboy we won't hire you" suddenly people love the guy? If anything he's a twat that destroyed the divas division by hiring bikini models he faps to.

:no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Isnt Ace the same guy that turns down actual talented female indy wrestlers because as i quote "If you arent fit for Playboy we won't hire you" suddenly people love the guy? If anything he's a twat that destroyed the divas division by hiring bikini models he faps to.
> 
> :no:


Divas have and always will suck. Apart from being eye candy they are useless. Just look at TNA, they put a ton of effort into their Women's Division and it's still good for nothing except a toilet break or a fap.

So yeah, good job Johnny Ace.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> As I watched today's episode of Smackdown on YT, I've realized that Teddy Long is an evil man. Christian made his return to Smackdown and was meet with disrespect from Teddy Long. Christian is a 2x WHC and Teddy Long looked him up and down like he was a piece of shit. Teddy then went on to say that when he becomes King of both brands that anyone who "annoys" him with not receive title shots. So basically, if a wrestling doesn't suck up and kiss his ass they will be punished to the full extent of Teddy Long's abilities.


Teddy Long's rant was a heel promo (and it pretty much was Vince's attitude towards Christian in a projected promo form, he isn't likely to be booked to win another WHC, which is why this whole one more title match stuff is pointless.) It was more heelish than the statements made by Christian and Laurinaitis. I'm not sure what creative was trying to do there. Usually you only do that if you are fliping someone heel gradually.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Dat ass on AJ.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Heel said:


> Divas have and always will suck. Apart from being eye candy they are useless. Just look at TNA, they put a ton of effort into their Women's Division and it's still good for nothing except a toilet break or a fap.
> 
> So yeah, good job Johnny Ace.


Oh you mean the division that has on many occasions been the ratings highlight of that show? I don't watch TNA but they do something with the women WWE don't do. They give them a bit of time, and it seems that they can do a damn good job.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> Wait so when Big Show throws Dolph Ziggler into the announce table and doesn't even injure him, everyone shits on him. But when Dolph Ziggler throws Sheamus into the announce table and injures him (slighty) no one cares...


Because Big Show's botch broke Barret's arm and put Ziggler in harms way, while Sheamus launched himself into the desk slightly injuring himself.

The situation it's easy to understand if you actually think about it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Oh you mean the division that has on many occasions been the ratings highlight of that show? I don't watch TNA but they do something with the women WWE don't do. They give them a bit of time, and it seems that they can do a damn good job.


Divas are boring and even the 'good' women's wrestlers aren't very good at all. I couldn't care less when they are on and I'm glad WWE don't care about them.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Aksana to turn heel at Mania joining Johnny Boy I ain't forgotten those WWE.com exclusives with Outunga and Aksana meeting in the dark.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I popped when Otunga pulled out the shirt and Johnny and Christian posed with it like athletes do when they join a new team.

Otunga should have taken a picture of Christian/Johnny Ace posing, though. Missed opportunity but no big deal lol.

Liked Byran and AJ's segments pre and post match. Wish he would have done one more thing: When they left the ring after the match I noticed Bryan stood on the bottom rope so AJ could duck under and get out of the ring (a very gentlemanly thing). They should have had Bryan insist that AJ hold the ring ropes for him as Bryan left the ring. Just a little more attention to detail needs to be applied to his character IMO.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Also Kanes entrance was badass on Smackdown this week close up of the smoke needs to be done each time.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> *Smackdown Review
> aka
> Teddy Long is an evil man. Support Team Johnny!*​
> As I watched today's episode of Smackdown on YT, I've realized that Teddy Long is an evil man. Christian made his return to Smackdown and was meet with disrespect from Teddy Long. Christian is a 2x WHC and Teddy Long looked him up and down like he was a piece of shit. Teddy then went on to say that when he becomes King of both brands that anyone who "annoys" him with not receive title shots. So basically, if a wrestling doesn't suck up and kiss his ass they will be punished to the full extent of Teddy Long's abilities.
> ...


#maketeddyfamous


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

On an episode where both Christian and Jericho cut great promos, I still think Bryan was the most entertaining part of the show. He's been on fire recently - really hitting his stride with this character. I'm praying that they keep his momentum going after Mania.

It'll be a shame to see him drop the title to Sheamus, but the bigger shame is that there really aren't any other options. Who else can Bryan feud with as World Heavyweight Champion? 

After feuding with Show and Sheamus, the only four viable options are Truth, Punk, Rey, and Orton. Truth is on Raw, Punk is WWE Champion (and on Raw), Rey is injured (and on Raw). So that leaves one potential contender. That's dismal. WWE really need to sort that shit out.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No he isn't. The only possible reason Sheamus won the Rumble is because they realize for the Rumble to remain a huge event the winner MUST win at Mania this year. Why else would they give it Sheamus? a guy that was directionless for about 6 months. If they were prepared to allow the Rumble winner to lose at Mania again then Chris Jericho would have won it. Sheamus is winning the Title at Wrestlemania NAILED THE FUCK ON. If he doesn't I don't think I'll be able to take the Rumble seriously anymore.


You seem to always take offense when people think that D-Bryan is winning at Wrestlemania, which I find quite funny.

WWE doesn't care if you think it is worth something or not, it is there to make a main event for wrestlemania, not an automatic title win. And why would WWE give a directionless character the title in being the reason that WWE has him win the rumble? It seems like that makes the total opposite sense that you are trying to make.

I think Daniel Bryan is winning, they put too much into his character and none into Sheamus, other than being a bully to D-Bryan and always coming out on top. D-Bryan being the underdog in this situation just screams that the swerve is him keeping the title.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

really cool seeing the crowd react to Bryan with such enthusiasm. he'll be a huge babyface in the next couple of years imo


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

Great Khali has the biggest pops on Smackdown.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Redeemer said:


> You seem to always take offense when people think that D-Bryan is winning at Wrestlemania, which I find quite funny.
> 
> WWE doesn't care if you think it is worth something or not, it is there to make a main event for wrestlemania, not an automatic title win. And why would WWE give a directionless character the title in being the reason that WWE has him win the rumble? It seems like that makes the total opposite sense that you are trying to make.
> 
> I think Daniel Bryan is winning, they put too much into his character and none into Sheamus, other than being a bully to D-Bryan and always coming out on top. D-Bryan being the underdog in this situation just screams that the swerve is him keeping the title.


Daniel Bryan is holding the title right now is because of Mark Henry getting injured. Factor in that Sheamus has been so dominant for months, he's HHH buddy, and they could have just gave the RR win to Jericho if they wanted the RR winner to lose, I don't see how ANYONE thinks Bryan is going to retain.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Because we believe that the WWE will what is right for business.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Reports said that Daniel Bryan was going to win the title regardless, but that it was moved up because Henry got injured. People need to stop making it sound like he wasn't meant to be champ.


----------



## DAT SHIT CRAY BRAH (Mar 1, 2012)

jericho vs sheamus was a great match


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Reports said that Daniel Bryan was going to win the title regardless, but that it was moved up because Henry got injured. People need to stop making it sound like he wasn't meant to be champ.


Exactly, I read that he was going to win the title at Wrestlemania, so it wouldn't make sense if they were to switch him to lose it now. Y2J probably would have won the rumble if it would have been DB and Henry for Smackdown, so they made Sheamus win to change it up since everybody already knew it was going to be Y2J and Punk at Mania.

I see no reason that Sheamus will win at Wrestlemania, although I won't be surprised if it happens. I will just hope for the best.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The Redeemer said:


> Because we believe that the WWE will what is right for business.


They love Sheamus too much just for him to lose.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Daniel Bryan has been fucking awesome and the crowd has taken notice. (Y)

Great talent can only be held down for so long.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> Daniel Bryan has been fucking awesome and the crowd has taken notice. (Y)
> 
> Great talent can only be held down for so long.


False. Great talent can be held down for their entire career, ask Regal about that. People making that statement up because their favorite wrestler got a push is nonsense. Daniel Bryan hasn't even been "held down", within 2 years he's been US Champion and World Heavyweight Champion, to suggest he's gotten a dump taken on him like Barrett or Christian is ridiculous.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> False. Great talent can be held down for their entire career, ask Regal about that. People making that statement up because their favorite wrestler got a push is nonsense. Daniel Bryan hasn't even been "held down", within 2 years he's been US Champion and World Heavyweight Champion, to suggest he's gotten a dump taken on him like Barrett or Christian is ridiculous.


To be fair, from April '11 to November '11, he was in quite the rut. Other than winning MITB he was losing to everyone.

But that's true about Regal.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> False. Great talent can be held down for their entire career, ask Regal about that. People making that statement up because their favorite wrestler got a push is nonsense. Daniel Bryan hasn't even been "held down", within 2 years he's been US Champion and World Heavyweight Champion, to suggest he's gotten a dump taken on him like Barrett or Christian is ridiculous.


Since he won money in the bank,he jobbed to almost everyone for a couple of monthes.
Almost every Money In The Bank winner goes on a losing streak or lose a feud but Bryan had (to my knowing) the longest losing streak for a MITB winner,and to be able to recover from that is quite a feat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> To be fair, from April '11 to November '11, he was in quite the rut. Other than winning MITB he was losing to everyone.
> 
> But that's true about Regal.


Doesn't matter, he won MITB, so his slump was irrelevant, because everybody knew he had a guaranteed way out of it. WWE was just being lazy by not pushing him during that time, it wasn't a deathnote on his career because they had plans for him. We knew that.



urca said:


> Since he won money in the bank,he jobbed to almost everyone for a couple of monthes.
> Almost every Money In The Bank winner goes on a losing streak or lose a feud but Bryan had (to my knowing) the longest losing streak for a MITB winner,and to be able to recover from that is quite a feat.


Of course he recovered, he won the fucking world title...


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't matter, he won MITB, so his slump was irrelevant, because everybody knew he had a guaranteed way out of it. WWE was just being lazy by not pushing him during that time, it wasn't a deathnote on his career because they had plans for him. We knew that.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he recovered, he won the fucking world title...


He got almost no reaction at his enterance after he won the title at RAW,he got boo'd on Smackdown on his first night,winning the world title =/= recovering or even elevation,in fact,look at Swagger,where is he now?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urca said:


> He got almost no reaction at his enterance after he won the title at RAW,he got boo'd on Smackdown on his first night,winning the world title =/= recovering or even elevation,in fact,look at Swagger,where is he now?


Swagger was over huge when he was world champion, the wrong kind of heat, but it's a fact, he was. Just goes to prove my point, pretty much anybody can recover from anything if they're holding the belt because they're now in the spotlight. It doesn't have anything to do with where Swagger is now because when he was the champion, he was over, which is exactly what's happening to good ole Daniel Boring. If he gets treated like Swagger for a year after he drops the belt, then so will his reaction. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> False. Great talent can be held down for their entire career, ask Regal about that. People making that statement up because their favorite wrestler got a push is nonsense. Daniel Bryan hasn't even been "held down", within 2 years he's been US Champion and World Heavyweight Champion, to suggest he's gotten a dump taken on him like Barrett or Christian is ridiculous.


Forgetting that Regal fucked his career up by getting busted for roids not long after he won KOTR, dont accuse WWE of holding him down Regal fucked it up all on his own


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm convinced Orton must be punished for his Wrestlemania matches only every year now since the disaster of a main event against Triple H a few years back. Mask or no mask this is like a Raw or Smackdown time filler snooze fest. Orton is shit enough but then you put in the insomnia curing bore fest of Kane against him and you got the makings for the worst match on the card.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> You seem to always take offense when people think that D-Bryan is winning at Wrestlemania, which I find quite funny.
> 
> WWE doesn't care if you think it is worth something or not, it is there to make a main event for wrestlemania, not an automatic title win. And why would WWE give a directionless character the title in being the reason that WWE has him win the rumble? It seems like that makes the total opposite sense that you are trying to make.
> 
> I think Daniel Bryan is winning, they put too much into his character and none into Sheamus, other than being a bully to D-Bryan and always coming out on top. D-Bryan being the underdog in this situation just screams that the swerve is him keeping the title.


No way Bryan wins at Wrestlemania. WWE needs to build faces, superstar faces. Didn't you see the kids in the audience, they love Sheamus. Bryan is my favourite wrestler but the right business decision is to let Sheamus win. He's a big guy, has a great look and in my opinion is a damn good worker. The only think that is keeping him from being a major superstar is his promo work. He needs to stop mentioning his uncle in Ireland and saying "arse" if he wants to be taken seriously. With clever booking Bryan's momentum will not end at Wrestlemania and since the WWE and Bryan have done such a great job building that character I'm starting to have faith in their creative.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow "My name is Randy Orton." I can't believe he is still saying this.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

People saying "no way" or "no chance", that means nothing. There is a way he can retain the title at Wrestlemania, and hopefully he will. Saying "no way" is just an opinion.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Swagger was over huge when he was world champion, the wrong kind of heat, but it's a fact, he was. Just goes to prove my point, pretty much anybody can recover from anything if they're holding the belt because they're now in the spotlight. It doesn't have anything to do with where Swagger is now because when he was the champion, he was over, which is exactly what's happening to good ole Daniel Boring. If he gets treated like Swagger for a year after he drops the belt, then so will his reaction. It's not rocket science.


Going by this logic,nobody will get any reaction until he/she wins a title,but Heath Slater and Vickie Guerrero disagree .


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Brye said:


> Daniel Bryan has been fucking awesome and the crowd has taken notice. (Y)
> 
> Great talent can only be held down for so long.


This statement is EXACTLY what is wrong with the WWE and the WWE fans today.

A guy is "held down" for 7 fucking months. SEVEN.

Guys like Foley, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Christian, Booker T etc were all held fucking down by the glass ceiling for at least 10 years before they got any kind of huge vote of confidence and a chance to break said ceiling. In some cases (like Raven in WCW and WWF/E) the ceiling was made of Plexiglas and one could not break through no matter how over and how awesome the guy was. You just get shit on and stuck putting on nice matches in the mid card and are never given any chance.

Now, a guy isn't in the ME picture for 7 months and it is looked at as some badge of him being held down for some retarded amount of time. Fact is he has been in the company for 2 years and won MITB and is already world champion. Put the "Bryan was held down" card back in the deck, please.

It's that kind of attitude as to why we have had so many early/shitty/younger World champions today because if we can't put the title on them now then when the fuck else are they gonna do it? How about if they are any kind of decent worker they will be around in 6-7-8-9-10 years and will get their due then..instead we have to hot shot the belt onto shitty guys as a lazy attempt to get them over instead of having them get over by themselves and and get built up so the fans will give a shit about them for years to come (which is why if/when a guy like Kingston wins the belt in 3-4 years people will *genuinely* give a shit about it unlike when Ziggler, Swagger, Del Rio and Sheamus did because they will have invested fucking years into Kingston and the fans will respect and appreciate Kingston and will think "fuck, Kofi has been around for years and the crowd digs him but what fucking gives he can't even get a 1v1 world title match on PPV..why don't they give Kofi the ball for a while?" and they will pop huge for him if the moment ever happens). 

It's a microwaved mentality and it is shitty.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urca said:


> Going by this logic,nobody will get any reaction until he/she wins a title,but Heath Slater and Vickie Guerrero disagree .


Is that what I said? I just said putting the title on anybody is basically a guaranteed way to get them over, I didn't say that you can't get over without a world title put on you. And Slater and Vickie get the absolute wrong kind of heat, the type where people change the channel, so that's neither here nor there.



> Forgetting that Regal fucked his career up by getting busted for roids not long after he won KOTR, dont accuse WWE of holding him down Regal fucked it up all on his own


I didn't forget. Means nothing. When it's Regal, he fucked himself, but when it's Jeff Hardy and he gets suspended a fucking WEEK before he's supposed to win MITB and they had to completely call an audible on the win and totally re-book their entire summer, let's put the title on him anyway, right? Fuck outta here. Regal wasn't going to win the belt anyway because Vince never puts the belt on English guys, which is why Barrett failed when they would've put the belt on any other leader of Nexus if they had performed as well as top heel as he did. There was at no point ANY indication that Regal was going near the title, it wasn't booked, it wasn't even suggested or implied that he was going after the champion. There have been KOTR winners who failed before and he was going to be one of them from the start.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

el dandy said:


> This statement is EXACTLY what is wrong with the WWE and the WWE fans today.
> 
> A guy is "held down" for 7 fucking months. SEVEN.
> 
> ...


You have a lot of truth in this,but here's the thing.
Have you noticed the age average of the roster??
Alberto Del Rio - 35/36 (?)
Daniel Bryan - 30
Sheamus - 34
Dolph Ziggler - 31
Now look at The Rock,he debuted at WWF when he was 24 years old,got his big push when he was 27,noticed the difference?
It's not easy to keep these guys around for more than 10 years,WWE is in an embarrassing situation with the taletnt's age,the only young guy that i know of is Cody Rhodes,26 years old,so the next generation will probably have Cody Rhodes as their leader,and hopefully he could do well with the next young guys.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

urca said:


> You have a lot of truth in this,but here's the thing.
> Have you noticed the age average of the roster??
> Alberto Del Rio - 35/36 (?)
> Daniel Bryan - 30
> ...


That is true about their ages.

They *feel* younger because we don't have WCW/territories around to where the talent is split up and we can see guys in the limelight early/get familiar with them and grow with them over years and years.

I look at Ziggler/Bryan age I think they are just about right on track because they can go 10 years and perform at a world class level and could stay in the E as long as they wanted. Sheamus is a late bloomer and really hasn't warranted anything he has been given. Del Rio is a tough call because he has done the Mexico circuit for years, can work, and has a reasonable amount of charisma.. but he is this generations Lex Luger in terms of how the fans don't give a fuck about him no matter what spot he is put in.

IDK I am just very against giving anyone who has not been featured steadily on TV 4 years minimum a world title UNLESS they are a clear bluechip guy like Orton/Lesnar/Rock/Angle. Today, if a guy hasn't won a world title in 4 years they are looked at as a career midcrader who has neevr done anything (which why is being a career midcarder sucha bad thing? Some of the greatest and most respected of all time are career midcarders. All the above mentioned guys form my list except Foley were career midcarders).


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

The Redeemer said:


> People saying "no way" or "no chance", that means nothing. There is a way he can retain the title at Wrestlemania, and hopefully he will. Saying "no way" is just an opinion.


Maybe in kayfabe but in real life there isn't. I'd say a 1% chance at best. Making Bryan retain would make absolutely no sense. It would devalue the Royal Rumble once again, it would stop Sheamus momentum, it would make a Wrestlemania match look unimportant (because you know Sheamus will win the title eventually and it would make no sense give it to him at Extreme Rules or Over The Limit and not at WM), and there are plenty of other reasons. Not to mention that their kayfabe credibility is so unbalanced: Sheamus is an invincible monster who hasn't lost a match clean in I don't know how long and Bryan is a cowardly heel who always escapes with the title by a fluke or getting disqualified.

If you measure the pros and cons there isn't even a discussion.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

:lmao "It looked so much better on the mannequin" D. Bryan is so great in this heel role and AJ plays her part perfectly.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Tony Tornado said:


> Maybe in kayfabe but in real life there isn't. I'd say a 1% chance at best. Making Bryan retain would make absolutely no sense. It would devalue the Royal Rumble once again, it would stop Sheamus momentum, it would make a Wrestlemania match look unimportant (because you know Sheamus will win the title eventually and it would make no sense give it to him at Extreme Rules or Over The Limit and not at WM), and there are plenty of other reasons. Not to mention that their kayfabe credibility is so unbalanced: Sheamus is an invincible monster who hasn't lost a match clean in I don't know how long and Bryan is a cowardly heel who always escapes with the title by a fluke or getting disqualified.
> 
> If you measure the pros and cons there isn't even a discussion.


I disagree with you, so everything you are saying here is 100% wrong in the real world. You saying kayfabe to me doesn't make your case better.

In the long run, sheamus doesn't even matter, he will never be a main guy. Bryan's run as champion is way over, Sheamus is only over because he fights with the over heels that earn their boos, Sheamus won't be anything on his own.

Bryan's run will continue after mania, whether people disagree with me or not, that is my opinion. Your facts can get lost, they mean nothing, so I am done arguing my opinion to your facts for now. (unless I see a reason to). Nobodies facts/my opinion will change on this matter.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Cm Drunk! Cm Drunk! Oh Jericho....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Redrox said:


> :lmao "It looked so much better on the mannequin" D. Bryan is so great in this heel role and AJ plays her part perfectly.


I love Bryan, but he really got me to hate him in this segment. This abusive boyfriend angle might get him more over as a heel.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is that what I said? I just said putting the title on anybody is basically a guaranteed way to get them over, I didn't say that you can't get over without a world title put on you. And Slater and Vickie get the absolute wrong kind of heat, the type where people change the channel, so that's neither here nor there.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't forget. Means nothing. When it's Regal, he fucked himself, but when it's Jeff Hardy and he gets suspended a fucking WEEK before he's supposed to win MITB and they had to completely call an audible on the win and totally re-book their entire summer, let's put the title on him anyway, right? Fuck outta here. Regal wasn't going to win the belt anyway because Vince never puts the belt on English guys, which is why Barrett failed when they would've put the belt on any other leader of Nexus if they had performed as well as top heel as he did. There was at no point ANY indication that Regal was going near the title, it wasn't booked, it wasn't even suggested or implied that he was going after the champion. There have been KOTR winners who failed before and he was going to be one of them from the start.


Difference is that Hardy was massively over, making lots of money and Regal wasn't and nothing indicated that he'd get very over and make money for the WWE. I like your conspiracy theory about Vince not putting the World Title on English people (Sheamus is Irish, very close there...). There's no doubt in my mind Barrett will become the champ in his career at least once. There haven't been many worthy English wrestlers in the WWE actually.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Difference is that Hardy was massively over, making lots of money and Regal wasn't and nothing indicated that he'd get very over and make money for the WWE. I like your conspiracy theory about Vince not putting the World Title on English people (Sheamus is Irish, very close there...). *There's no doubt in my mind Barrett will become the champ in his career at least once.* There haven't been many worthy English wrestlers in the WWE actually.


I think Pyro just proved his point, you pretty much just admitted it right there, the fact that you believe he will be champion just once pretty much proves Pyro's point because if someone with Barret's caliber isn't pushed to the sky with dozens of World Title reigns than Vince definitely doesn't want him to be champion.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Barrett has been on the scene..what..2 years?

2 fucking years.

2.

FUCK.

Not only that, but within 6 months of being in the company he was main eventing Summer Slam and Survivor Series and competing for the world title on PPV. 

Get the fuck outta here. 

Anyone who plays the "Barret is held down card" also needs to put that fucking thing back into the deck. If Barrett hasn't received another opportunity by 2014, then you can play the "Barrett is being held back" card.

Barrett has minimum another 5 years at his peak in him at least. He'll get the title as long as he doesn't fuck it up and he keeps progressing forward (which truthfully I think Barrett has stagnated tremendously since December). Just because Veruca "Pyro" Salt can't have his guy get the tile now now now doesn't mean he won't ever get it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

el dandy said:


> Barrett has been on the scene..what..2 years?
> 
> 2 fucking years.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?

When was the last time WWE waited to push a star? Sheamus was pushed 6 months into his debut, heck the guy in your freakin sig was pushed in the same framtime, Barrett is 10x better than both of them, I'm sure Barrett will be champ but you talking about how 2 years is not enough time to put the title on him is laughable.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"One of the longest IC title reigns in current history."

I... wha...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan was hilarious tonight. He's such a dick to AJ. I really feel bad for her.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Daniel Bryan running up the ramp with AJ running behind him was hilarious. Everything the guy does is amazing!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

How did the Main Event end? missed it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Bryan was hilarious tonight. He's such a dick to AJ. I really feel bad for her.


UGH, I fucking hate him, and love him at the same time UGH. Dude was so BOSS tonight, I loved it. Rated R, the match ended in a countout on Sheamus, so Jericho won. The match was great and booked very well. I was also super glad to see AJ back in action. Great ep of SD.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Glad Jericho won even the way he did, one thing that bothered me though is why the hell would anyone download Rock's concert from Itunes when they could just go to Youtube or whatever, something simpler and doesn't even need an account.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> How did the Main Event end? missed it.


Chris Jericho threw Sheamus to the announcers table then Daniel Bryan kicked Sheamus in the face. The referee then counted out Sheamus and then Chris Jericho 1/2 proved he was the best in the world.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Barrett has been on the scene..what..2 years?
> 
> 2 fucking years.
> 
> ...


Ur talking shit bro. He was ready to be a main eventer when he debuted, of course he's been held back. 

So YOU get the fuck outta here,


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ur talking shit bro. He was ready to be a main eventer when he debuted, of course he's been held back.
> 
> So YOU get the fuck outta here,


I agree.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ur talking shit bro. He was ready to be a main eventer when he debuted, of course he's been held back.
> 
> So YOU get the fuck outta here,


He DID main event when he debuted (post-NXT).

And those main events sucked.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Dang, Daniel Bryan is so nice. He bought AJ a new dress.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Christian is back! I miss his promo skills! 

Daniel Bryan just continues to be gold in whatever he does. The way how he acts like a jerk to AJ reminds me of what a lot of guys do to their gfs as well which is of course, act like a jerk. I did enjoy the quick AJ/Nickie Bella match. Nickie was looking hot and man was her ass sticking out. Daniel Bryan's overreaction to AJ overcoming the odds was just hilarious too. Lol...

Randy Orton needs to stop starting his promos with "My name is Randy Orton..." We know who you are. You're not Alberto Del Rio for sure. But finally, Kane gave us the reason why he targeted Orton. I like the reason as him needed Orton's help last summer did make him look weak. Oh, kudos points to Orton for saying that he can embrace the hate and that hate consumes him.

Chris Jericho had a great promo before his match with Sheamus. It was cool seeing him on Smackdown again too. I liked how he got the countout win as it didn't make Sheamus look too weak before his match with Bryan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

el dandy said:


> This statement is EXACTLY what is wrong with the WWE and the WWE fans today.
> 
> A guy is "held down" for 7 fucking months. SEVEN.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you make a good point.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

More D-Bry/AJ gold:


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> He DID main event when he debuted (post-NXT).
> 
> And those main events sucked.


This this this.

You Barrett marks are big fucking drama queens.

**Sniffle**Even though he's been on the scene a little under 2 years, Barrett has been held down for nearly a decade or so
**Sniffle** Bryan had no business winning NXT, Barrett should of he needed the honor more because he is awesome
**Sniffle** Being in the company only 6 months and he's main eventing Survivor Series boo hoo
**Sniffle** If only Barrett could be in a feud with a big star like Cena or Orton, then he will shine you'll see 
**Sniffle** Seriously, he's been around 2 years and he STILL hasn't won the world title? His career is over and he'll never accomplish anything!

Rub some fucking dirt on it and have some fucking patience.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> More D-Bry/AJ gold:


Even though I am marking for D-Bryan, I can see why others hate him. He's hilarious, but if I didn't find him to be awesome, he seems so easy to hate. Not even letting AJ talk is irritating. Hopefully they turn her heel soon and start letting her talk.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

el dandy said:


> This this this.
> 
> You Barrett marks are big fucking drama queens.
> 
> ...


Barrett did win NXT, but I totally agree. He's been in the company two years, and he's already had competitive feuds with Cena and Orton. He's main evented PPVs, wrestled for World titles, and held the IC championship.

Apart from Khali (who is an obvious exception), Barrett was the greenest wrestler to main event PPVs I've seen in a long time. Despite what some people claim, the WWE do care about their main events. I strongly believe that Barrett was demoted because he produced terrible main events with both Cena and Orton [a hard task, might I add]. He wasn't ready, WWE realized that and sent him to Smackdown for some fine tuning. 

It's not the end of the world. There's plenty of time for him to reach his full potential. Besides, It's not like he's this absolutely mind-blowing talent. He's a good promo with a decent look - that's about it. It's not a crime against man that he hasn't received "his" title reign yet.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I loved Christian's return, and I enjoyed the main-event match between Chris Jericho and Sheamus surprisingly. It was the first time in a while, that I can actually say (for the most part) I enjoyed an episode of SmackDown.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ingrown toenail :lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Line of the night was definitely "It looked so much better on the mannequin...", I fucking lol'd :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Randy Orton needs to stop starting his promos with "My name is Randy Orton..." We know who you are. You're not Alberto Del Rio for sure.


:lmao

Give the poor lad a break he had over 9 concussions he probably has to repeat his name just to remember who he is


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Redeemer said:


> Even though I am marking for D-Bryan, I can see why others hate him. He's hilarious, but if I didn't find him to be awesome, he seems so easy to hate. Not even letting AJ talk is irritating. Hopefully they turn her heel soon and start letting her talk.


Yeah, sometimes I really like seeing him get what he deserves aka an ass whooping, but he is entertaining as hell as well. God, AJ just being in his corner is enough for me to hate him. lol


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

The show was rock solid tonight and is really picking up with the build to WrestleMania and Christian making his return. It would have been nice to see Christian get in the ring tonight as it seems like it's been forever but perhaps his injury is much worse than I initially thought. He probally will not return to the ring until WrestleMania which is fine by me as long as he returns fulltime afterwards. Christian was entertaining as hell on the mic as usual and I'm glad to see that he's stayed heel. I want to see him add some different dimensions to his 'one more match' character and the Peep Show is a great start. They have to do a little more with him after WrestleMania and I think him and Johnny Ace have great chemistry and similar characters in terms of there history and hate for Teddy Long. More thoughts on tonight....

- Chris Jericho cut a brilliant promo and has really made this CM Punk feud very interesting and exciting at this point. Jericho was clicking on all cylinders and I believe it was his best promo since returning and certainly promo of the year worthy. 

- I found Daniel Bryan's reaction to AJ winning hilarious and I even enjoyed a few of his lines in the backstage segment. The best thing to ever happen to Daniel Bryan was turning heel considering all the development and actual thought process they have put in his booking. It's nice to see that he's actually developing a character compared to whatever the hell he was before other than an underdog. Having said that, I'm still not buying or being entertained by Daniel Bryan as a heel overall. His acting and charisma in backstage segments still need work and don't come off as natural to me. They also don't come off as somebody you would love to hate. He still looks like a nerd who is trying to force something that is not there if you ask me. I like that they are trying with Daniel Bryan but I still remain totally against him getting this much tv time weekly. For now its ok but after WrestleMania I expect him to be cut short.

- Jericho\Sheamus match was EXCELLENT and displayed Jericho's ability and workrate more than anything else. Jericho was and still remains as good a worker as ANYBODY in the ring and it was a joy to see him actually hanging with Sheamus in the ring instead of getting physically dominated and consistently getting one count pins like the rest of Sheamus opponents. One of the better matches of the year and I give Chris Jericho almost ALL the credit for that. It's going to be a damn shame when Jericho leaves because WWE desperately needs him at this point in time..especially working on Smackdown.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!

Did Jack Swagger become Christian's hairdresser or something? Sort out the bad hair lads your wrestlers, not underwear models


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> More D-Bry/AJ gold:


:lmao

I can't lie, I'm starting to warm to Bryan's character. I think I might actually like him once he loses the World Title.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Am i the only one sick to death of the oversaturation of that fucking Flo Rida song? I dunno if it affects the US but christ, every fucking channel here in the uk use it for EVERYTHING. Not to mention the radio over play the shit out of it. And now the WWE use it to promote Mania, i mean really can someone explain WHY everything loves that fucking song?


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

-Good show, awesome to see Christian back and the D Bryan/AJ is good. Anything with AJ getting morwe screentime is a good thing.

-Weirdest comment of the night was Michael Cole saying during Aj's match:

"AJ has got alot of spunk in her, we have seen that in the past"

-Cody Rhodes beating Great Khali cleanly was good, Khali sucks but how many times hass he beat cleanly and by someone like Cody Rhodes?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Finally found a gif of AJ in dress.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn I loved Smackdown today. Real entertaining.

The opening promo was awesome. Christian is real good. Johnny got some real heel heat, great to see. I pray Team Johnny wins. If Johnny loses and is off television it would be a HUGE blow. Imagine Teddy on both shows? Fuck that. Build up has been nice though and makes the mid card more relevant. I wish it was for more "bragging rights" rather than taking over both shows however. Like I said, Teddy on both shows?

The actual match between Otunga vs Kofi was genuinely fun. I think Otunga has improved quite a bit in the ring after this match and has added some new power moves to his arsenal. Good to see.

Daniel Bryan is simply GOLD. To think I hated this guy before. So damn good. If he loses the title to Boremaus I might just cry, this guy is amazing but MY OH MY BOOKER T! In the AJ match Cole: AJ got a lot of spunk in her. Booker: "Yeah she got a LOT of spunk in her!" I was cracking up for ages. That shit was amazing. There was kinda an awkward silence, God damn that was funny as fuck.

Cody beating Khali. Don't care about his feud with Show to be honest, cool to see a clean victory though.

Kane challenging Orton was kind of interesting. If Orton goes over however Kane will be a total joke. I would rather them team up and set up some twisted stable. Orton right now is directionless and boring. If Kane and Orton set up a new, evil stable, Kane's own ministry perhaps would be awesome to see.

Big Show - Drew , nothing to say but whatever. Why not have Hunico on the show? Damn it WWE..

Henry vs Tatsu - again, why not have Hunico? Waste of time.

Chris Jericho - Sheamus was an awesome, awesome match. Really enjoyed it, again Bryan was gold. The way he drop kicked Sheamus and looked all casual was gold. Jericho dropped a cool promo also.

Highlight certainly has to be the "spunk" moment however


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yeah, sometimes _*I really like seeing him get what he deserves aka an ass whooping*_, but he is entertaining as hell as well. God, AJ just being in his corner is enough for me to hate him. lol


That's the whole point... you're saying that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I gotta admit I feel sorry for AJ. Once she loses her Divas championship match, Daniel Bryan is definitely gonna make her cry. But hey she might win, so you never know.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love these backstage fallout things. Sort of wish they had a little 30 minute show where they did interviews like that, just to get them across to more people.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Damn I loved Smackdown today. Real entertaining.
> 
> The opening promo was awesome. Christian is real good. Johnny got some real heel heat, great to see. I pray Team Johnny wins. If Johnny loses and is off television it would be a HUGE blow. Imagine Teddy on both shows? Fuck that. Build up has been nice though and makes the mid card more relevant. I wish it was for more "bragging rights" rather than taking over both shows however. Like I said, Teddy on both shows?
> 
> ...


Now we have two things in common,we both are fans of DBryan and we both are Bone thugz n harmony fans,havent listened to them in AGES .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kalashnikov said:


> That's the whole point... you're saying that like it's a bad thing.


Saying it like it's a bad thing? Hell nah, that is one of the sole reasons he is so great right now, and it's hard to even think that he might lose the title come Mania, even thou Sheamus needs to win it due to all that build and the sake of giving cred back to the RR. I was agreeing with the poster I quoted on how it's so easy to hate DB to a point of it actually being legit. 

Also, I wonder if I can get the gif in Avy size.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

That Smackdown was great. Christian's return was great, I am really glad to see him back, even though he didn't wrestle. I'm not a fan of Kingston, so I won't say anything positive on him, but forcing OTunga to wrestle with pants that teared during the match? LOL. Drew is buried again? What a surprise. Jericho's promo was one again brilliant, I am glad that Cody defeated Khali (I would be very mad if that crappy giant would have won) and damn, AJ is hot. I would marry that girl.
I still don't understand why are they putting RAW rebounds again if it could have been another match. And where the heck is Hunico?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I rewatched Jericho\Sheamus and it was a very solid match. If Jericho isn't leaving after WrestleMania, I'd love to see Jericho\Sheamus feud for the title on Smackdown for a couple of months. I'm all for pushing Sheamus as that next babyface of Smackdown especially when he's taking the title off a guy who makes paint dry. I'm not even a fan of Sheamus but he's over as hell right now despite pretty one dimensional uninteresting booking. So I can only imagine once this guy starts working with guys like ADR, Barrett, Rhodes he will easilly develope into the face of Smackdown. The only major flaw I have with the guy is the way he sells in matches. When I was rewatching his match with Jericho on Smackdown I couldn't help but be disgusted with the way he was doing his infamous kick out of 1 count TOWARDS THE END OF THE MATCH. I don't know if somebody is telling Sheamus to do this stupid shit to make him look like superman but it really needs to stop because it's only taking away from his matches. I'm really not a fan of the way the guy sells overall and I don't really see him as that much better of a worker than Wade Barrett is.


----------

